# mek JR 600 mark V



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Last week I won a Mek jr 600 mark V in the raffle at our hunt test. I haven't really done any reloading but after winning it I have been considering getting into it. I don't shoot alot of clay targets but I do go through quite a few watefowl loads every year. Do you save anything buy reloading steel . In the past I usually just shop around and wait for a deal on what i shoot so I would guess it would most likenly cost more to reload, although It is fun and more rewarding using equipment you have made or built youself. The other reason for keeping it would be to reload "POPPERS" for training, anyone have a good recipie for poppers.?


----------



## TexIndian (May 8, 2007)

I use the same load for practice that I do for hunting and clay birds. I might delegate the older hulls to practice and I might use the cheaper (softer) shot, but otherwise everything is the same. Having different velocity loads doesn't do much good for practice purposes.

I have lived in the desert most of my life, so waterfowl and steel shot are not my specialty. One reason I've never reloaded them is that it takes different wads and different tools in the reloader.

How much you save depends a lot on where you get your components and how much they cost. If you buy in bulk, you can save 50% over the quality stuff like AA.

Whatever you do, don't waste your money on those Dove & Quail specials they have all the time. That stuff is pure junk. It's made of the cheapest possible components and it shoots like it.


----------

